# Sundance Central



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Yesterday I visited the Sundance Central Railroad in Odessa, Florida. 
Over the past few decades I've visited many indoor and outdoor railroads and railways many of which have been extremely impressive, especially the one's that don't have to pack it all in for the winters. I have to say that the Sundance Central Railroad came across to me as much more than a model railroad, it drew me in to a long past era and the more I studied the detailing the more I became part of it. Never had that feeling before, the whole display is simply beyond description. If your eyes allow you to focus on one particular scene you can literally spend half an hour or so trying to absorb it all.
I must complement the group that have put this display together, the workmanship and detailing is absolutely incredible. They describe it as their "sand box" and oh what a sand box it is.
A wonderful experience and one that I would highly recommend to any railroad modeller irrespective of the scale you choose to model in.
Cheers.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if this is the same place I've seen listed as being in New Port Richey. Either way, hopefully this place will be on the National Garden Railroad Convention in May.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

According to the convention chairman, the Sundance Central is on the tour. This train group has been to our Perry, Georgia show a few times. EXCELLENT display of 1:20.3 Colorado narrow gauge. Even though I have seen it before, I can't wait to visit again.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Sundance Central will also be at the National Narrow Gauge Convention in Kansas City. 

I saw it on display at the 2011 NNGC in Hickory NC. It is an exceptional modular railroad worthy of every accolade it has received over the years.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I visited the Sun Coast Center for fine scale modeling, the home of the Sundance Central, about a year ago, and it is spectacular. When you finally drag yourself away from NG heaven, there are many additional dioramas, HO layouts, individual modeling efforts and the like. A must see 

Jerry


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder if they'll be in Denver for the 2015 National show? I'm sure it would be a big hit, but if they are headquartered in Florida that would be quite a trip.
I hope to use some of their techniques on my indoor railroad, and needless to say, I've admired the railroad ever since I heard about their existence. 

--James


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all,
The people at Sundance Central told me that they plan on one more take down and this will be for the NG show in September at Kansas City. After that the layout will be reassembled in Florida and an extension added.Here are a couple of photo's I took. Many of the others have peoples faces in them so I don't want to post them. 






































This one with the Chevy I think is my favorite.




























It's amazing what detail can be achieved without the need for trains zooming around all over the place.
Cheers


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know what has happened to the first posting on this thread?
Sometimes things are better when they are just left alone!!
Cheers


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

harvey said:


> I don't know what has happened to the first posting on this thread?
> Sometimes things are better when they are just left alone!!
> Cheers


I posted a notice in the Forum Bugs section expressing my utter dismay of this issue


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Harvey, 
I'm glad you enjoyed your visit to see the Sundance Central. During our down time in the summer we plan on adding some additional scenes to the layout for our trip to the 2014 NNGC in Kansas City.
The Suncoast Center for Finescale Modeling includes other modular railroads and fine scale dioramas from HO scale to 1/6 scale.

Richard Schmitt
Sundance Central
Team Member


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

harvey said:


> Hi all,
> The people at Sundance Central told me that they plan on one more take down and this will be for the NG show in September at Kansas City. After that the layout will be reassembled in Florida and an extension added.Here are a couple of photo's I took. Many of the others have peoples faces in them so I don't want to post them.
> 
> 
> ...


Remarkable Detail.. did you get more photos of it. I didn't want to show all of the same photo to ask. But if have more, this is about only way to see them.. Tk's for the post of them.. Noel


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Noel,
I do have many more photographs, but presently I'm chasing trains in South America. Sundance Central have a web site which has an excellent video of the displays. www.finescalemodeling.org 
Cheers.


----------

